# Trail Adventures [Pic Heavy]



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I figured I'd post some pictures of my latest trail riding excursions. 
Here we go, starting off on our new route. Urban style. 



























The owner has the most adorable dog, ever. She gets so excited when we go on the trials.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Got to the barn, switched saddles and horses and off we went towards the trail park.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I have more pictures, but I'm tired and want to nap. so I'll post them later. : D


----------

